# Babie's stress levels DOUBLE if they're put in cots



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2057426/Babies-stress-levels-DOUBLE-theyre-straight-cot-birth.html

/links


----------

